# Bianchi 07 bikes on international page



## Moto'n'PushBiker (Dec 14, 2005)

The Bianchi 07 lineup is on their international page:

http://bianchi.com/en/products2007/productsRC.aspx

The US page still lists only the 06 model year.

I'll take a 928SL and a LEGOR 5600


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Moto'n'PushBiker,

Thanks for the link. Bianchi has some nice looking bicycles. I kinda thought that they would discontinue the 928 carbon lugged in favor of their new monoquque, but I'm glad that they are offering the lugged again this year.

I like the S9Matta titanium with the gold logo. They should put some gold Campagnolo wheels on it to match.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I agree, the 928 Carbon SL looks like the keeper of the group. Beautiful bike. Not too impressed with the 2007 paint/graphic schemes on the other bikes.


----------



## ciocc (Feb 8, 2005)

*No more Boron?*

It looks like there will not be any more Boron frames offer in 2007. Does anyone know if that will be the case?


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

where's the friggin celeste? are they running out of paint? why only use it on those goofy coast to coast frames. and flip the stem on that chrome pista for god's sake.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

The Pinella boron is there under B4P frames.


----------



## y tin (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone seen their Ducati Corse range?
I've never seen any of these for sale anywhere at any time.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

I saw a new Bianchi carbon bike being built up at the shop. It had an "arching" top tup similar to the Tarmac and a slightly "bow-shaped" downtube. I don't see any such frame on either this 07 Intl. site nor on the US 06 site. Anyone have any info. on this. Shop would give me any other info other than they expect it to retail for $2600 with full Ultegra10. Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

El Guapo said:


> I saw a new Bianchi carbon bike being built up at the shop. It had an "arching" top tup similar to the Tarmac and a slightly "bow-shaped" downtube. I don't see any such frame on either this 07 Intl. site nor on the US 06 site. Anyone have any info. on this. Shop would give me any other info other than they expect it to retail for $2600 with full Ultegra10. Sounds too good to be true.


I think this might be the one you are referring to??

http://bianchi.com/en/products2007/Road_Y7B01.aspx


----------



## Moto'n'PushBiker (Dec 14, 2005)

El Guapo said:


> I saw a new Bianchi carbon bike being built up at the shop. It had an "arching" top tup similar to the Tarmac and a slightly "bow-shaped" downtube. I don't see any such frame on either this 07 Intl. site nor on the US 06 site. Anyone have any info. on this. Shop would give me any other info other than they expect it to retail for $2600 with full Ultegra10. Sounds too good to be true.


Could have been the '06 D2 Crono:










https://bianchiusa.com/06_d2_crono.html


----------

